# New member Mom of Maltese/Poodle Lola and Cooper



## Cooper and Lola's mom

Hi,
I am a new member. I love this site. I have a 7 month old Maltese/Poodle puppy named Cooper. Cooper has alot of the maltese characteristics including the really soft, fine coat. I use the Suave conditioner that someone on this site uses and it has done wonders. Cooper also is very silly, goofy. Love him. He weighs 5 lbs and is very fine boned. I also have Lola and she is a doll. She is also a mix of maltese and poodle. She is so smart. I wish all puppy's were as easy to train as her. Here are pictures. Lola is the black and white and Cooper is all white with cream on his ears. I hope to get a pure maltese in a few years. We are hoping to relocate to southern Texas and I would love one once we get settled. The coat of the maltese seems really tricky to take care of. Lola's is not as fine as Coopers. We also have a shih tzu/poodle mix named Marley and a 70lb apricot standard poodle names Bella. 
Jodi


----------



## dogloverx3

What a STUNNING fur family you have :wub: , they are both precious . Sarah


----------



## I found nemo

:shocked: oh my God they are adorable!! :wub: soooo cute :biggrin: 
Welcome to SM, so glad you joined!!!
ANDREA :biggrin:


----------



## MandyMc65

Welcome to SM!!

Love the pics! Your babies are adorable :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie

Cooper and Lola are too cute! :wub: 

Welcome to SM!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sophie

Welcome! Your babies are adorable. My Sophie is a maltese/poodle mix. We love pictures!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Oh my, Cooper and Lola are just darling! Welcome to SM!!


----------



## Cooper and Lola's mom

> Welcome! Your babies are adorable. My Sophie is a maltese/poodle mix. We love pictures!!![/B]


Wow. Sophie looks alot like Cooper before he has his hair cut. I had a terrible time keeping him tangle-free over this never ending winter here in Michigan. He was constantly getting snow on him and I had the hardest time keeping up with his coat. Looks like Sophie has the more Maltese coat, too. I love your maltese, too. Can't wait to get one in a few years.
Jodi


----------



## njdrake

Welcome!
You have some really cute babies! Loved the pictures.


----------



## Kara

They are so very cute cute cute. Would love to see picks of Bella and Marley too.


----------



## aprdh

They look sooooo adorable! :wub: Welcome to SM!


----------



## Gigis_Mom

<span style="font-family:Arial">OMG!!!!! They are adorable. What cute babies you have. I would love to see pics of the other two. This is such a fun site. Always a picture to cheer you up. Welcome to the group.
Hugs
Cindy</span>


----------



## Gigis_Mom

sorry about the double post. I must have clicked twice.


----------



## kathym

:welcometosm: YOUR PUPS ARE JUST ADORABLE .SO CUTE


----------



## Cooper and Lola's mom

Here is a picture of Marley. I will post a picture of Bella sometime next week. She goes to the groomers tomorrow.
Thanks for all the compliments and the welcome. You all have been so helpful by alot of the posts that you do.
Jodi








I will go ahead and post a picture of my standard poodle when she was just 4 months old.


----------



## jen_hedz

They are all adorable :wub:


----------



## nikkivong

:wub: :wub: omg.. your babies are toooooo cute.. i am especially in love with lola.. she is ADORABLE!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## revakb2

All of your fluffs are just adorable.


----------



## garrettsmom

Oh how cute!!! Your Cooper reminds me of Bogie with the cream ears.....just too adorable. I bet they're extra smart too with their "poodle genes" (no offense to all the pure bred Malrese-mine included  )


----------



## MissMelanie

Darlingly cute photos of Cooper and Lola. Thank you for sharing them with us.

Welcome to SM, there are so many friendly people here, hope you have fun here.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## lillady

What cuties!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Jodi welcome to sm. Love the pictures of your babies.


----------



## Kara

> Here is a picture of Marley. I will post a picture of Bella sometime next week. She goes to the groomers tomorrow.
> Thanks for all the compliments and the welcome. You all have been so helpful by alot of the posts that you do.
> Jodi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will go ahead and post a picture of my standard poodle when she was just 4 months old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Aww they too are both gorgeous.


----------



## Cooper and Lola's mom

> Oh how cute!!! Your Cooper reminds me of Bogie with the cream ears.....just too adorable. I bet they're extra smart too with their "poodle genes" (no offense to all the pure bred Malrese-mine included  )[/B]


Thanks! You all have been very welcoming. I really like this site. Lots of info. Yes, Cooper and Boogie look to be very similiar. Is Bogie mixed with poodle, too. He is really pretty. I am still figuring out what "do" is best with Cooper as he has the maltese cottony hair texture. When we clip him it just floats. Again, thanks.
Jodi :biggrin:


----------

